# 25.5 growlers



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

since i have owned my kawies (purchased in 2005)...i have always run at least 27" tires in 9 or 10" fronts and 11 or 12" rears (except for those few rare occasions when i thought i was gonna run trail tires,nothing aggressive...it was short lived,lol)...this is my first real post here minus the want ads...i have run many,many tires...so i am not here to debate how this tire will perform overall as i am sure it is a great tire and will please me

my only concern is whether or not i will get the floatation i need in any given situation in snow,sand and mud with 8 and 10" wide tires...i hope so...i know the skinnier the tire the more it digs/cuts thru...i opted for the 25.5 instead of the 26.5 just to save some coin and weight...let's here from those who run or have run a combo of this width tire


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

8" up front does seem awfully skinny, especially if you are wanting floatation... I would put the 10's all the way around if it were me.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sawhead i recognize your name from other forums and know that you have run a wealth of tires. You would be a good info source for the tire and rim section.
welcome to the forum.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> sawhead i recognize your name from other forums and know that you have run a wealth of tires. You would be a good info source for the tire and rim section.
> welcome to the forum.


Yep. Sawhead is why I bought MST's back in the day :rockn: lol


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

the only issue i have with running same size tire front and rear is i figure when cutting thru with a 10" tire up front,what does that leave for the rear 10" to grab onto...i figure with a skinny wide combo,as the front tire cuts thru,there is still more for the rears to grab as it has to widen the track...follow me???it's hard for me to word it

also,i still love my mst for the style of tire that it is...my growlers are replacing my 27x12 vamp and 27x9 bi claw combo...i dropped down in size,so i should get a ton of power back and i don't think i am gonna miss 3/4" of ground clearance that much...i might though...that combo is overkill for what i ride in 95% of the time and really my favorite trait of them is the looks and the climbing ability for a pure mud tire...i do think the growlers will climb better everywhere except for in sticky mud


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I guess I understand what you are saying on the width thing.


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

maybe it's just me over thinking it too though


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I loved the 26x10 MST's I ran them on all 4. They were great. 

Same with the 27x11 Zilla's on all 4... (Which were probably more like 10 or 10.5 actually)

I even loved the 29.5x12 Laws on all 4 until I started busting tie-rods every ride! haha.. went to a 10 up front, loved that set up too.

They only place I could tell the difference between skinny/wide on the front (with the laws) were in deep holes and ruts... the 12's up front helped grab the sides more than the 10's.


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

hmmmm,since i have the 25.5 x8 already i will run them...if i am not pleased then i will go for the 10s...thanks


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

possibly i was not clear on my question...i don't want feedback on this tire setup...i want feedback from someone who has run 25x8 and 10 wide A/T tires...the info from 425 about running his 10 on all 4 does help a bit...it's looking like this is gonna be a figure it out for yerself issue,lol...hopefully i can find the time to ride


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The only place I forsee you being able to tell the difference in the 8 vs the 10 up front, is steering. Obviously, and I'm sure you know frmo having run them in the past, wider is a little tougher to steer.

However, that being said, My MST's and Zilla's really were not that bad, Being that they were smaller diam. and light weight tires. Now the laws on the other hand... like driving a log truck! haha..


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

lol...i hear you po425


----------

